# (Selbst-)ironie und ihre Nebenwirkungen

## think4urs11

aus seit Tagen Gentoos "online package database" down herausgetrennt.

Schon richtig aber u.a. liegt es daran das der ursprüngliche Entwickler/Maintainer von p.g.o das Handtuch geworfen hat.

Es gibt ja diverse (gute) Alternativen zu packages.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Gentoo fehlen irgendwie eher noch Leute fuer die Organisation, als Maintainer und Programmierer (worueber ja sonst geheult wird). Waere sogar was fuer mich.

 

'Problem' dabei dürfte für viele sein das hierzu Dev-Status notwendig ist.

Ob es hier spezielle 'Ausbildungsgänge' bzw. 'Karriereleitern' gibt kann ich nicht genau sagen, das Quiz für Forenmonkeys wie mich unterscheidet sich aber deutlich von dem für die Codemonkeys.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

@Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten.

 

Warum so unfreundlich?

Vor allem, was ist an seinem Post so, dass du sagst, dass er das gar nicht sagen soll?

Ich finde viel eher deine letzten beiden Posts in diesem Thread sehr sinnfrei.

@Think:

Evtl sollte man sich für die Gentoo Organisation eine separate "Leiter" ausdenken. In einem Pharmaunternehmen ist der Geschäftsführer auch nicht zwangsläufig ein BiologieProf, sondern viel mehr ein Ökonom.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten.

 

 :Shocked:  aehm... wie meinen?

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   @Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten. 
> 
>  aehm... wie meinen?

 

Ich weiss auch nicht was er hat.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Einige Personen als Code- und Forenmonkey zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend.

Da sind dann andere Obercodeaffen und Oberforenaffen.

Alles klar?

----------

## hoschi

Es heisst Codesklaven! Weiss doch jedes Kind...

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Einige Personen als Code- und Forenmonkey zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend.

 Nein. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Zusammenhang.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Einige Personen als Code- und Forenmonkey zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend. Nein. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Zusammenhang.

 

Doch ist es schon.

----------

## Inte

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *UncleOwen wrote:*    *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Einige Personen als Code- und Forenmonkey zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend. Nein. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Doch ist es schon.

 Nein ... Doch ... Ohhh. SCNR  :Razz: 

Max Steel ... hierhin hättest Du den Link setzen müssen.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Ob es hier spezielle 'Ausbildungsgänge' bzw. 'Karriereleitern' gibt kann ich nicht genau sagen, das Quiz für Forenmonkeys wie mich unterscheidet sich aber deutlich von dem für die Codemonkeys. @Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten. 
> 
>  aehm... wie meinen? Ich weiss auch nicht was er hat.

 

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Einige Personen als Code- und Forenmonkey zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend.
> 
> Da sind dann andere Obercodeaffen und Oberforenaffen.
> 
> Alles klar?

 

Bezogen auf den Kontext um den es geht - bist du Gentoo-Moderator/Admin/Developer? Wenn nein warst du nicht gemeint und die die in diesem Kontext gemeint waren bezeichnen sich selbst so.

Ergo zitiere ich hier mal jemanden der einst ein sehr wahres Statement im Forum hinterlassen hat: *Quote:*   

> Ach was, das Alles sollte man doch nicht so ganz eng sehen.

 

Weiteres zu diesem Thema bitte (da OT) wahlweise in einem anderen Thread oder - sofern es für die Öffentlichkeit nicht interessant ist - per PM.

verschoben ins Diskussionsforum, paßt irgendwie besser hierher

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Bezogen auf den Kontext um den es geht - bist du Gentoo-Moderator/Admin/Developer?

 

Nein, nicht unbedingt. Ich kann auch programmieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn nein warst du nicht gemeint und die die in diesem Kontext gemeint waren bezeichnen sich selbst so.

 

Noch schlimmer.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Oct 16, 2007 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

@Keruskerfuerst:

Du brichst Dir keinen ab, wenn Du zugeben würdest, daß Du in diesem Fall die Selbstironie offenbar übersehen/misverstanden hast. Das wäre mal Standing. Fall Du es richtig verstanden hast und trotzdem zu Deiner Reaktion stehts, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie  man so dünnhäutig sein kann, sorry.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.

Einfach nur komisch.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Aristoteles wrote:*   

> Die Ironischen, die sich in der Rede kleiner machen, geben sich als Leute von feinerer Sitte. Denn sie scheinen sich nicht aus Gewinnsucht solcher Rede zu bedienen, sondern um alle Aufgeblasenheit zu vermeiden. Am liebsten verleugnen sie was ihnen große Ehre macht, wie auch Sokrates zu tun pflegte. ... Die aber die Ironie mit Maß und in nicht gar zu handgreiflichen und offenkundigen Dingen anwenden, erscheinen als freie und anmutige Menschen.

 

----------

## amne

Als Forumsäffchen fühle mich von STink4Urs11* schwerstens beleidigt!!!!!!RUFZEICHEN11111EINSELF  :Very Happy: 

* SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Die Ironischen, die sich in der Rede kleiner machen, geben sich als Leute von feinerer Sitte. Denn sie scheinen sich nicht aus Gewinnsucht solcher Rede zu bedienen, sondern um alle Aufgeblasenheit zu vermeiden. Am liebsten verleugnen sie was ihnen große Ehre macht, wie auch Sokrates zu tun pflegte. ... Die aber die Ironie mit Maß und in nicht gar zu handgreiflichen und offenkundigen Dingen anwenden, erscheinen als freie und anmutige Menschen.

 

Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

es gibt auch Menschen, die Verantwortung übernehmen und das Unvermeidliche tun.

Es ist wie bei der fernöstlichen Kampfkunst: am Ende steht man alleine da.

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Als Forumsäffchen fühle mich von STink4Urs11* schwerstens beleidigt!!!!!!RUFZEICHEN11111EINSELF 
> 
> * SCNR 

 huähh, ich schleif dich vors Council, das erfordert Konsequenzen ... äh hrmmm moment mal ... Mist - das Council bist ja du (zu ~14.3%)  :Laughing: 

außerdem wärst du doch das Forenpony oder nich?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Dazu kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> es gibt auch Menschen, die Verantwortung übernehmen und das Unvermeidliche tun.

 Krankenschwestern und Pfleger?

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Es ist wie bei der fernöstlichen Kampfkunst: am Ende steht man alleine da.

 

Ok, auf  孙子/孫子 und sein Buch 孫子兵法 können wir uns denke ich einigen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> außerdem wärst du doch das Forenpony oder nich?  

 

Genaugenommen hat Earthwings das gemalt, also bin ich sein Pony.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

@Keruskerfuerst: Ich verstehe nicht, was du gegen die Bezeichnung "Codemonkey" hast...

Ich kenne ein anderes (größtenteils englisches) Forum, wo die "devs" sich ebenfalls gerne selber "codemonkeys" nennen.

Ich denke, man kann dies eher als Kosename, anstatt als Beleidigung sehen. Oder sogar als Metapher: Sie hangeln und hüpfen so gut und geschmeidig durch den Code wie die Affen durch ihren Dschungel  :Wink: 

Wirklich schlimm finde ich daran nix... Ich selber bin auch Fachinformatiker im Gebiet Anwendungsentwicklung (okay... Noch Azubi) und hätte auch nix gegen diese Bezeichnung...

Ich finde sie sogar recht amüsant...

EDIT:

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_monkey wrote:*   

> (...)Ironic self-deprecation by programmers who prefer to distance themselves from pointy-haired boss culture means that the term may in fact be one of approbation and in-group identification. In other words, sometimes the meaning can be completely reversed; it all depends on the tone and context.

 

----------

## Ampheus

Hm das Ganze hier riecht irgendwie nach einer geliebten(ehemaligen) Forenteilnehmerin.  :Wink: 

 *Weibliches Forenmitglied wrote:*   

> Danach hat er die ganze Zeit nur noch irgendwas von hitenwisipillity gefaselt und war absolut nicht mehr ansprechbar.

 

Hieße in diesem Fall: Meine devs und mods haben überhaupt keine Zeit mehr für mich, sondern beleidigen sich stattdessen lieber selbst als "codemonkeys", was auch immer das sein soll.

Nur dass dieses Mal nicht ein frisch angemeldeter user dran war, sondern jemand, der wahrscheinlich bisher als Schläfer agiert hat und nur auf seine Gelegenheit gewartet hat.  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Und ja Code- oder Forenmonkey ist ein Kosenamen, genauso wie Hacker oder Cracker.

Die Betroffenen bezeichnen sich selbst gerne damit, da sie ihre Zugehörigkeit damit eingeordet wissen wollen. 

Eines von den vieren war ich Ende der 80er Anfang der 90er auch mal auf einem anderen mitlerweile gestorbenenen System als es noch gar kein Linux gab.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.
> 
> Einfach nur komisch.

 

Nun, weil jeder von uns genetisch zu ca. 98% Affe ist? Ausser Amne, der ist 98% Pony  :Wink: 

----------

## Gibheer

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.
> 
> Einfach nur komisch.

 

weil man es kann? Ich freu mich sogar, wenn man mich als freak oder geek bezeichnet oder verrueckt schimpft. Das ist doch schoen, nicht als 0815-User da zu stehen und mal was anderes zu sein  :Laughing: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.
> 
> Einfach nur komisch. 
> 
> Nun, weil jeder von uns genetisch zu ca. 98% Affe ist? Ausser Amne, der ist 98% Pony ;)

 

Genetik hin oder her. Menschen unterscheiden sich genetisch deutlich von Affen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich und mein Sohn links auf dem Bild stammen von Aliens ab, wie man auf dem Bild links sehen kann   :Laughing: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Genetik hin oder her. Menschen unterscheiden sich genetisch deutlich von Affen.

 

Geistig so manche aber weniger.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.
> 
> Einfach nur komisch. 
> 
> Nun, weil jeder von uns genetisch zu ca. 98% Affe ist? Ausser Amne, der ist 98% Pony  
> ...

 

Genetisch ja eben nicht. 2% sind nicht deutlich.

Was sich sehr deutlich unterscheidet ist das, was diese 2% bewirken (Sprache usw...)

Magst du die Evolutionstheorie nicht, in der es heißt, dass wir vom Affen abstammen, oder wieso regst du dich über das Wort "Affe" auf.

Zumal es in dem Zusammenhang noch nichtmal negativ sein sollte.

Wenn ich zu dir sage: Du blöder Affe. Ist das doch was ganz anderes...

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, weshalb man sich selbst als "Affe" bezeichnet.
> 
> Einfach nur komisch. 
> 
> Nun, weil jeder von uns genetisch zu ca. 98% Affe ist? Ausser Amne, der ist 98% Pony  
> ...

 

Wenn für dich 2% viel ist .... das erklärt vielleicht so einiges (verschobene Wahrnehmung?)

Du verwechselst da wohl Phänotyp und Genotyp.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11: besser mal die Klappe halten.

 

Schliessen wir doch einfach den Kreis....  :Smile: 

@Keruskerfuerst: besser mal die Klappe halten.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

